
An Autopsy of a Dead Social Network - Anon84
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/511846/an-autopsy-of-a-dead-social-network/
======
kochbeck
Meh, these guys got it blindingly wrong. But I suppose now that MIT TR picked
it up, I have to write up a a response. Bother.

~~~
Anon84
I would definitely be interested in reading your response.

